# Milk Strainer?



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! Could someone (or several someones) please post links to what I'm looking for as far as a milk strainer? I can't visualize it very well (and I'm a visual person, so it's a must for me). I'm looking for economical and durable.

I've read the sticky about proper milk handling, but once again, I'm visual, so it was difficult at times for me to grasp...would this work: Get a stainless steel pail have a small frozen water bottle in it, clean udders (and hands before going out), milk into pail, bring into the house and strain into a mason jar, put into fridge.

Will that work, or am I TOTALLY missing stuff??

Be gentle (and don't laugh too loudly, I might hear you).


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

A clean, fairly tight mesh cotton cloth (white is great) held to the top of your stainless bucket with a rubber band, then just aim the milk stream at the cloth.

Bob


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You've got a grasp on the concept 

Hoegger supply is where I get my milking supplies.... well, I got my SS pail at Tractor Supply in the dog care section.

www.thegoatstore.com Go to the dairy section, I got my SS mini strainer there as well as the filters to fit


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just fold one of the 6 inch filters into a shallow cone and use my canning funnel, right into the mason jar.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

In a pinch you can use the cone shaped permanent Mr Coffee coffee filter.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

[QUOTE="mama2cntrykids;
would this work: Get a stainless steel pail have a small frozen water bottle in it, clean udders (and hands before going out), milk into pail, bring into the house and strain into a mason jar, put into fridge.

Will that work, or am I TOTALLY missing stuff??

Be gentle (and don't laugh too loudly, I might hear you).[/QUOTE]

That's the way I have done it and I've never had any bad milk or dirt in it. 
I strain threw cheese cloth. In the past when I was out of cheese cloth I used an clean cotton t-shirt. 
I also put my jars in the freezer before I start milking that way there cool when you put the milk in. Then straight to the fridge.

Good luck happy milking


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I use a permanent metal mesh coffee filter. Works great, wash and reuse. Saves me money and if I remember right I paid about $5.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't see a teat dip mentioned. After milking...before dashing milk into the house.

I've had the best results putting it in the freeze for 30 minutes. Then fridge.

As for the actual strainer you can get pretty creative. I use a milk filter secured directly onto my 1/2 gallon jars with the ring. But that was when I was only getting a gallon or less at each milking. This year I'll have 3 does in milk and will have to milk into a pail. Then strain with a milk filter set in a metal pasta strainer.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I use the teat dip process from fiasco farms website. I ordered my strainer and filters from hoggers also. New england dairy also products available ( I got my cheese cloth from them- which I wash and reuse), as well as my cheese cultures. The kind you see in the grocery store is a much looser weave.


----------

